# Barnaby's 13th Gotcha Day!



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Happy gotcha day!!!!!!!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 13th Gotcha Day-

Barnaby was an adorable pup and he became a very handsome Golden boy.

Enjoy the celebration!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Happy gotcha day Barnaby, you are gorgeous! Wishing you many more!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Happy gotcha day Barnaby!


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Happy gotcha day!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Aww baby Barnaby! What an adorable golden bundle of joy  Happy 13th gotcha day, hope that you have a lovely special day. Sending hugs from me and Sammy.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy 13th Gotcha Day and Happy 13th Belated Birthday sweet boy, wish you many happy years with your lovely family.
It's funny but I remember the day we first met on this forum.
Love and hugs from Charlie and his mom.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Wishing you the happiest Gotcha Day ever Barnaby boy


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

What a wonderful day to celebrate !! Have lots of fun XXOO


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Happy 13th Gotcha Day, Barnaby 

I did not know Mr. Barnaby was 13 already


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Happy Gotcha Day sweetie!! Party time.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Happy 13th Gotcha Day, Barnaby, you handsome boy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Happy Gotcha Day, You are so Good Looking!!!!HUGS!!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks for all your kind words, he had hot dog sausages added to his dinner last night and tonight. He whispered in my ear that he didn't like the thought of eating anything containing the words "hot dog", but of course the golden nose wins every time!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

HaPE GoTCha DAye FrUM uR SexY BaBE


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> HaPE GoTCha DAye FrUM uR SexY BaBE



LOL!!! Tiny, this is a family forum!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Happy 13th gotcha day Barnaby. Your first picture made me melt. You were so cute and now you're so handsome!!! I hope you enjoyed those tasty hot 'thingies'


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Aw sounds like he enjoyed his hot dogs


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Happy (belated) Gotcha Day to Barnaby! Wishing you many more delectable treats in the near future


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

HolDaisy said:


> Aw sounds like he enjoyed his hot dogs


Oh yes he did, we have changed his kibble to a semi-moist food because of alot of "excess wind", and it seems to be working, paws crossed. We often joke Barnaby's stomach is like Mary Poppins Hand Bag, who knows what's been in there!!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

swishywagga said:


> Oh yes he did, we have changed his kibble to a semi-moist food because of alot of "excess wind", and it seems to be working, paws crossed. We often joke Barnaby's stomach is like Mary Poppins Hand Bag, who knows what's been in there!!


Glad his new food is helping. That's funny about his stomach being like Mary Poppins's handbag haha! I think we definitely have a mini-Barnaby here. Sammy finds the most random things. I swear he finds stuff out on walks that no other dog would ever be interested in, and then when he knows I want it off him thats when the REAL fun for him starts. I was hoping it would just be a phase but I think beautiful Barnaby has proved that it's a habit for life, ah well we wouldn't change them for the world


----------

